# 585: "internal" or "integrated" headset ?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I think -- but am not positive -- that the 585 framesets are using _internal_ , not _integrated_, headsets.

Could someone pls confirm this?

The pictures below were taken from https://www.chrisking.com/tech/int_headsets_explained/int_hds_explain_1.html

Chris King is really down on _integrated_ headsets , although I note Cervelo, Ridley and some others appear to be using this style.


It's claimed _"... All bicycle frames that use *integrated* headsets will ultimately have substantial performance and reliability problems due to the inherent flaws in this design. The largest flaw is a bearing system that does not positively attach the bearing to the frame, leaving the bearing to "float" resulting in wear and *impact damage to the frame*. ..."_
​


----------

